# Healthy mind & body



## Nathfrenchyoga (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, If you fancy a different workout to the gym & want to exercise your mind too, then come to *Mylanmindfulyoga* (www.mylanmindfulyoga.com). Excercise is great and increases seratonin & dopamine but yoga and meditation have more benefits, improving your brain and body according to various research, that I will share with you.
Learn tools to manage stress, create more space and balance so you are healthier in mind & body.
I run classes from the lovely space *Yoga point (www.yogapoint.co.uk) *122 Dalberg Road, London SW2 1AP
Brixton/Herne Hill on a Wednesday lunchtime 1-2 pm and Sunday workshops.
*Wednesday evenings* 6.30-7.30 pm @ *Friends Meeting House* SW2 3LU.£10 drop in or £80.00 for 10 sessions, £40 for 5.00.so £8.00. Can teach outdoors as the evening's get lighter.

One to one sessions also available as am a yoga therapist for mental health & yoga teacher.
Call Nathalie on 07801 843047 or email mylanmindfulyoga.com or via the website www.mylanmindfulyoga.com


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 21, 2012)

Every time some newbie turns up on urban and posts culty / yogic spam a little alarm on my wall goes off.


----------

